# Paint estimates (just got one)



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Just got from a Shwab paint shop. 

They want 400 dollars (spraying the colors ONLY) for 3 coats of base, 1 coat of a UV protectant, and a clear coat... 

Either Electric Metallic Blue, or Viper GTS Blue....


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

thats cheap as balls. Thats a full color conversion? Inside the door jams, inside the trunk and all?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> thats cheap as balls. Thats a full color conversion? Inside the door jams, inside the trunk and all?



I doubt it... but to be honest I'm not worried about all of that... I mean I just want it to look good crusing. I really never asked. So I'm sure it's not... And I'm doing all the body work and priming myself.


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

for that price they wont do door jambs and inside any crevices


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

jlee1469 said:


> for that price they wont do door jambs and inside any crevices


ill be getting a paint job by x-mas and was wondering how much it would for a full job...
whats that include b/c i dont wanna cut any corners... 
im going from that bluish purple color on a 95 240sx SE to gloss black or maby a dark gunmetal color...
what about the engine bay???


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> ill be getting a paint job by x-mas and was wondering how much it would for a full job...
> whats that include b/c i dont wanna cut any corners...
> im going from that bluish purple color on a 95 240sx SE to gloss black or maby a dark gunmetal color...
> what about the engine bay???


I was quoted $4500 for a full color conversion on my b14. Thats knowing the painter simi-well as well.

My b15, the Engine bay is the only thing not painted, and it is black so I don't mind it at all. The C/F hood is black on the bottom so I'm fine with it.

However, having a bluish-purple engine bay and a black car wouldn't look very good IMO.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

xbrandonx said:


> I was quoted $4500 for a full color conversion on my b14. Thats knowing the painter simi-well as well.
> 
> My b15, the Engine bay is the only thing not painted, and it is black so I don't mind it at all. The C/F hood is black on the bottom so I'm fine with it.
> 
> However, having a bluish-purple engine bay and a black car wouldn't look very good IMO.


4500!!!!!!!!!!!
jesus did they paint ur house 2!!!!
why wuz it so much???? is paint really that expensive???
well im doing an engine swap so would it be cheaper to paint it when the engine is out???
like ill just give them the car with out an engine in it plus ill be doing all the body work and primer to


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

Its the prep work that costs what it does. I was quoted $3500 to repaint my car, no color change. That shop disassembles everthing, puts new trim on, and backs it with a lifetime warranty. I also knew someone on the inside. Beware of cheapo shops, one of them here is notorious for painting exhaust pipes, tires, key locks, handles, glass, trim and chrome. I knew another guy who washed his car a month after it was painted and the paint came off in big strips. Check you local better business bureau, and talk to people who had paint done--find out how they liked it.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

[High-Octane] said:


> 4500!!!!!!!!!!!
> jesus did they paint ur house 2!!!!
> why wuz it so much???? is paint really that expensive???
> well im doing an engine swap so would it be cheaper to paint it when the engine is out???
> like ill just give them the car with out an engine in it plus ill be doing all the body work and primer to



The engine has to come out. Door panels have to be removed. The door Sills have to be removed Everything has to be taped off to make sure they don't get paint inside of the car while its being done. Oh yeah, the inside of the trunk. There is ALOT OF WORK to change the color of a car. 


Just the exterior I was quoted at $1500.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

The exterior is all I'm really worried about right now... I'm not in the position ,nor will I be anytime soon, to get a full out paint job. So having the door jams and engine bay black will be fine with me for now...

Now give me 5 years and that crap won't be an option. But I just want to have a good looking exterior at the moment.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

asleepz said:


> The exterior is all I'm really worried about right now... I'm not in the position ,nor will I be anytime soon, to get a full out paint job. So having the door jams and engine bay black will be fine with me for now...
> 
> Now give me 5 years and that crap won't be an option. But I just want to have a good looking exterior at the moment.


a black engine bay looks good in any color so you good there...
god damn im just gonna get another car for that much.... jees....
but someone said prep work is what gets ya?? whats that body work and bondo???? b/c im planning on doing all that myself
what if i make all the doors airtight and just dip the whole car in chrome ????


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

interesting idea... But I doubt it'll work


----------



## damonfong0 (Jul 13, 2005)

[High-Octane] said:


> a black engine bay looks good in any color so you good there...
> god damn im just gonna get another car for that much.... jees....
> but someone said prep work is what gets ya?? whats that body work and bondo???? b/c im planning on doing all that myself
> what if i make all the doors airtight and just dip the whole car in chrome ????


show us pix when you do it!! keep us updated!!!
lets hope it doesnt harden on your axle =D


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

Find a 1Day Paint....full conversion base/clear job with minimal body work around 1200......or do their best single stage job with minimal body work about 800.


----------



## [High-Octane] (Jun 2, 2005)

thestunts200sx said:


> Find a 1Day Paint....full conversion base/clear job with minimal body work around 1200......or do their best single stage job with minimal body work about 800.


wut like macco????


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

kinda of like a maaco place...but way better....all of which includes a 3 year warranty and they use dupont....so its pretty good.....friend of mine put some cash up to see if they do any good work, and surprisingly enough they do.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

just remember like any other mod, but expecially paint is not something you want to go cheap on.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Well I've got some guys that have done quite a bit of prep work and got the same paint job as I plan to get and as long as you prep it really well it looks great.

I've seem to learn that the paint no matter how crappy will only look as good as the prep work.


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

I would advise against a single stage paint job. My car had this done by the previous owner and it looks like shit--there is like 4 different shades of black. Also, everytime I wash my car, black paint comes off on the rags and sponges. The new job was done 3 years ago, and here I am trying to get another one done. Spend the ta-ching for a clear coat.


----------



## sentratuner (Aug 6, 2005)

asleepz said:


> Just got from a Shwab paint shop.
> 
> They want 400 dollars (spraying the colors ONLY) for 3 coats of base, 1 coat of a UV protectant, and a clear coat...
> 
> Either Electric Metallic Blue, or Viper GTS Blue....



I am starting up my own company in about 6 months. Anyone who wants a paint job that lives around kentucky I will do yours for dirt cheap just as a promotional thing you would have to put a small decal on the side of your car but thats it. I mostly do kamelion colors right now but I am planning on doing everything in about 6 months. I have to charge about 200 for a normal paint job and 400 for kamelion just fort he supplies but thats it


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

sentratuner said:


> I am starting up my own company in about 6 months. Anyone who wants a paint job that lives around kentucky I will do yours for dirt cheap just as a promotional thing you would have to put a small decal on the side of your car but thats it. I mostly do kamelion colors right now but I am planning on doing everything in about 6 months. I have to charge about 200 for a normal paint job and 400 for kamelion just fort he supplies but thats it


uhh huh. Are you planning on spraying it with spraypaint because chamealeon paint is more than 400 a quart. A decent paintjpb with that will run around 4grand or more.


----------



## Enthusia (Aug 8, 2005)

My 200sx is that rust-orange-red color...its got to be a stock color, does anyone know the actual name for it?


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

My paint and body work is costing me over $8000.00
House of Kolor, 6 stage with a nice touch of Brandywine Kandy...mmmnnnnn, yummy.
The paint alone was over $2000.00, and it's still in the cans.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Enthusia said:


> My 200sx is that rust-orange-red color...its got to be a stock color, does anyone know the actual name for it?



The code will be in your door jam


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

1CLNB14 said:


> My paint and body work is costing me over $8000.00
> House of Kolor, 6 stage with a nice touch of Brandywine Kandy...mmmnnnnn, yummy.
> The paint alone was over $2000.00, and it's still in the cans.


I want to come see your car in person. Mike told me when done that it'll make me shit my pants or something along those lines.......


----------



## 1CLNB14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Yea, Mike has a history of "shitting his pants" 

I hope to habe it back soon, and then the reserection begins :crazy:


----------

